# Leather VS Fabric Couch



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello All,

Cody (8 months) is now being left home for 9 hours while we work. Tues-Thurs we have a dog walker come to break up the day. We can't afford all 5 days 

Regardless of its a day the dog walker comes or not, Cody has been destroying our couch. I know I'm asking too much of him at a young age, but my girlfriends switched from nights to days.

Anyhow, this couch is toast. We are getting another CHEAP couch for now. 

Are dogs more likely to chew a leather couch than a fabric one? Right now we have leather, and I figure with leather being related to rawhide, it could be more tempting to chew than a fabric couch.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Why isnt the pup in a crate???


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Why isnt the pup in a crate???


Yes, why isn't he in a crate?

If he is destroying things than he should be in a crate while you are gone. He could get into something that could make him very sick or could possibly kill him.

*Sinister is 16 months old and absolutely has to be crated while I am gone*. He has chewed the carpet, ate some of my wall and chewed by the backdoor.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

I would have to agree with the crate question too. 

But to answer your question on what tastes better, I would say it probably doesn't matter. If your dog has separation anxiety, I think he'll chew it no matter what. 

For cheapness I think synthetic is the way to go.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would put him in a crate if I were you. He could get into something that would kill him for example, chewing electrical cords, knocking something heavy over that lands on top of him, choking on something, eating something poisonous, etc.. I think he will chew anything at this point so leather or fabric won't matter.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I would definately keep the pup crated, and only out during the day when a sitter is there to watch. 

Leather may be more tempting if you do give your dog rawhide, but then again pups will chew anything. I have one of the Ashley "microfiber" Durapella (i think?) style couches, relatively cheap- $500 I think for the sofa, and comfortable! My dogs don't chew it becuase they are supervised when they are out, and when we are not home, crated. I really like the microfiber couch for "dog hair" reasons, and kids as well. It is VERY easy cleanup and easy to clean off drool. I also have the hoover P.A.W.S vacuum, and the two go so well together I am VERY happy with our purchases. Good luck!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Crate him!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Crate. He'll destroy the new couch and the next one.... probably find other things to destroy as well.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have heard stories of dogs being crated until they are 2-3 years old because they cannot be trusted outside alone.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

dang...

well to answer eveyone's question.

I just feel too bad crating him. Now, I should add, I remove soooo much stuff from his reach. he's pretty much left with the couch, bar stools, speakers, a rug and his own toys/crate etc. No electircal cords are out, nothing small he could choke on, no cleaning chemicals etc...

the house is basically puppy proof, so i'm guessing the couch is just the only thing left for him to chew.

He is in the crate Tues-Thurs from about 8am-11:30 am. before the walker comes. I told her she can let him be free the rest of the time (12pm to 6pm when we get home) she's there for 30 minutes.

when he was really young my girlfriend worked nights, so someone was always home. i figured we'd be pushing it, trying to give him so much freedom at a young age, but i would just hate to crate him 8.5 hours a day. 5 days a week.

today i flipped the couch over...we'll see if that works.

microfiber sounds like a good idea Pupperlove


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He can still chew the rug or the couch and choke on the stuffing. He can chew into the speaker and get ahold of the wiring. He honestly needs to be crated. If you feel bad about it then get a really big crate so he has room to move around but for his safety he needs to be crated.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont crate Sinister because I want to, if I had it my way he would be free to roam the house but it gets too expensive fixing the things he's chewed or ruined and I would rather come home to a bored dog in his crate than a dead dog on my floor because he got ahold of something and I wasn't there to help him.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very good pointn Laren... I certainly don't want a dead dog, but he's not eating the couch, his chewing it and leaving it all over. that's why I wasn't too concerned about his safety, just my stuff! haha

1 time out of all these days i saw a piece of couch in his pooh. otherwise he does not actually eat the things he destroys, he just destroys them. 

but again to your point, it's no fun cleaning up the mess, and replacing things.

i dunno, he may end up crated


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, the microfiber works great for the dog hair and general cleanup.

Does the dog walker/sitter come by each day? Or just the Tues-Thurs? If the walker exercises him straight for 30 minutes and wears him out, I wouldn't feel bad about leaving him in his crate because chances are he will sleep most of the time he is in there. It is probably much SAFER for him as well. 

Even if he just has the couch and bar stool, it's still possible that he could choke on a piece of the couch that he chews off and you would feel 100x worse about that than leaving him crated. People leave their pets in crates all the time when they are unable to supervise. As long as he is getting walks and exercise, proper nutrition and love during the other parts of the day, it would be best to consider that the crate is safest for him when nobody is home. 


Humans are used to living in big, spacious areas so we automatically think dogs need the same. In the wild, dogs would live in small dens...just like a crate! He will probably feel safe, and learn to love his crate.

You WONT have to crate him forever, but when he is young and unable to be trusted, you really should do whatever you need to do to keep him as safe as possible. Pups are just too similar to small children IMO, and we all know we CANT leave small children home alone! Just my thoughts! It really is up to you but I really think you should crate him. As long as he's getting let out by the walker/sitter, I don't think you have much to feel guilty about, yet I DO understand where you are coming from.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought a big crate, one that is made for Great Danes, Mastiffs, St. Bernards etc. So he can stand, lay and move about with room. Find a big crate for him. Put toys in it. Put some peanut butter in a Kong and give it to him. He'll be fine in a crate.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

PupperLove said:


> Yes, the microfiber works great for the dog hair and general cleanup.


That's funny, I wish I DIDN'T have a microfiber couch, but I do. It seems to suck in the dog hair and it's so hard to get it off. I mostly don't bother cleaning it and keep sheets on it now. About once a month I attempt to removed the hair, but I just can't seem to get it all off. 

My next sofa will be leather or pleather.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You know truly, they don't hate being crated as some people think they do. The crate is their den and they find safety there. There will be a time when he no longer needs to be crated but this isn't that time. 

As your male matures he is going to start trying to push the envelope with you. It's just a part of growing up and testing the waters. It is really a good time to have him secured in a place where you know he is safe while you aren't home. 

There is a poster on this forum who has had a GSD that would actually jump through glass windows. You just never know what he will do when he gets bored enough.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad about crating him. You are doing it to keep him safe, to save your wallet and your sanity. It's only a matter of time before he chews the wrong thing. We have a 4 year old boxer that we still crate when we're gone.

Do you know what he does most of the time that you are gone???

He sleeps! That's it! He can safely do that in a crate. 

Give him a kong with a filling in it. I don't think I would put toys in if he's chewing things really bad...just another hazard. And make sure to take his collar off!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> That's funny, I wish I DIDN'T have a microfiber couch, but I do. It seems to suck in the dog hair and it's so hard to get it off. I mostly don't bother cleaning it and keep sheets on it now. About once a month I attempt to removed the hair, but I just can't seem to get it all off.
> 
> My next sofa will be leather or pleather.


I ended up with sheets on my microfiber sofa as well.....sometimes they match....sometimes not so much...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have a microfiber couch and it's great...actually doesn't seem to hold the dog hair at all. 

And I also would crate. Dogs left alone should be sleeping anyway, so being in the crate should be no big deal. If you're really concerned some chew toys like a Kong or the Everlasting Treat Ball are good things to get the pup busy in the crate. A wire crate large enough for them to stretch out should be good. My dogs are all crated when I am at work and no one seems sad about it, and all of my furniture is intact. I agree. He won't learn to not chew on the couch...he'll just chew up the next one. My dogs seem to average about 18-24 months before they are good enough to be left out unsupervised.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have seen dogs take out the walls and the floor when left loose. It is not only a safety issue, it's a don't destroy the house issue.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I have seen dogs take out the walls and the floor when left loose. It is not only a safety issue, it's a don't destroy the house issue.


Elaine, have you been peeking through my windows?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks again all for more replies

GSD's jumping through windows! good god haha

his crate is just the standard size. and my place is so small 2 bed, 1 bath condo, i bigger one is almost not feasable really.

he gets his exercise too. i walk him for 30 -45 minutes before work. if its a dog walker day (T,W,TH) then thats another 25 minutes. Then another 20 minutes right when i get home. and then and hour walk in the evening when its not as hot. PLUS, we play fetch, tug of war, fill kongs, give bones, and do obediance everyday. a full kongs lasts literally 2 minutes. the bones occupy him a bit longer may 30-120 minutes dependong on how big.

it's only been 2 weeks now we've been trying this and i was hoping he'd adjust to his new schedule. the last thing i want though is a dead puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's just not ready yet. Someday he will be, but not right now.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

about him sleeping all day.... i was hoping he'd do that too, but clearly he's not sleeping the whole time haha. 

i know he must get destructive toward the end of the 9 hours. we've done the 2 hour dinners and left him out with no issue, and he is free all night while we sleep. he's good all night long too. it's probably the 10 minutes before I get home that he go's nuts haha.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

one more question...

to those (apparently all of you lol) who crate your dogs all day, are they absolutely ridiculously energetic when you get home?

Cody is already nuts when we get home and he's free. I could only imagine him if he was stuck in the crate.

i of course just want to do whats best for him so based on all your replies i guess he'll end up crated. it just sucks ssssooo bad. especially when his big sister is free


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I get home to let Sinister out he is just waking up from his nap so no, he doesn't have alot of energy right off the bat. I bring him out and he sits and gives me his paw and I pet him and take him outside and he runs around for a little bit and then he goes and plays with the kitten.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen, So how long do you have Sin crated? How many days?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

chicagojosh said:


> to those (apparently all of you lol) who crate your dogs all day, are they absolutely ridiculously energetic when you get home?


No more so than when left free. It's not like they're getting any real exercise when you leave them free anyway. Eating the couch does NOT count as exercise.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> one more question...
> 
> to those (apparently all of you lol) who crate your dogs all day, are they absolutely ridiculously energetic when you get home?
> 
> Cody is already nuts when we get home and he's free. I could only imagine him if he was stuck in the crate.


I really don't think you'll see much difference....just a cleaner home


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> LaRen, So how long do you have Sin crated? How many days?


He gets crated 8 hours a day monday-friday. The rest of the day and at night time he is free of his crate but he will go in there by himself and take a nap and at night time he is in my room with me and the door is closed and he can sleep anywhere in my room he still chooses to sleep in the crate.

 He loves his crate


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

chicagojosh said:


> one more question...
> 
> to those (apparently all of you lol) who crate your dogs all day, are they absolutely ridiculously energetic when you get home?
> 
> ...


I thinks it depends on how you approach it in training. When I get home, I do not run go say hi to my dogs first thing and let them out. If I did, they would automatically wind up for play the minute they heard me come in the house. Instead I'll ignore them for 10-15 minutes. Put my things away, change out of my work clothes, maybe go through the mail...until they settle down. THEN I will go let them out of their crates. BUT I know they have energy to release, so we go immediately into the yard. Then run around for about 30 minutes and then they are ready to rejoin humanity.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> No more so than when left free. It's not like they're getting any real exercise when you leave them free anyway. Eating the couch does NOT count as exercise.


haha, well yeah I wasn't counting eating the couch as exercise. i figured him and Mandi would play together. chase each other around, play tug of war etc. i figure at least he can walk around and stretch his legs


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow JKLatsky, I am JEALOUS. 30 minutes of exercise and they are calm again?

After walks adding up to around 2.5 - 3 hours a day, plus playing, training and everthing. Cody is still energetic @ 9-10 p.m. finally around 11 he'll normally be calm.


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

Crate him..lol..you will be doing him a favor and you a favor...it's win win. My GSD Roscoe is 1.5 and he is still in his crate during the day when Im not home. He likes "his" house. Even when I am home he will sometimes go in his crate and lay down.

I had a GSD Collie mix years ago that ate couchs and such...it never did stop even by age 2 until I bought a crate. I think by not crating and not being there when they are being destructive to correct the behaviour then you are in way conding it...a crate is cheaper than couches..lol

Good Luck


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Laren, so 8 hours a day 5 days a week huh. knowing that i wont feel as bad.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Crown86,

as you, and others have mentioned, your dog likes their crate. mine does not. he doesn't hate it, but he NEVER goes in voluntarily. We did not crate for punishment either. for whatever reason he just would rather be free (can't blame him).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Well we do live in Florida. 30 minutes of hard running at 4 in the afternoon in the heat wears them out pretty quick. 

And to a certain extent it is something you have to teach. I don't let my dogs be wild in the house. From the time they are very small if they are nutty in the house, they go in their crate. Calm behavior in the house earns time out. I don't let my dogs play in the house with each other, if they want to play with each other we can go outside, but I usually won't bring them in until they're already laying down outside on their own.

ETA- Treats every time he goes in his crate. EVERY time. Meals in his crate. I cannot rustle a bag in my house without everyone running for their crate.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah that florida heat can definietly make the difference. mine tire out quicker in the heat too.

i kind of have to let them play in the house, as I have no backyard. i live in the inner city so off leash time is NILL  thats why most weekends we go camping or find a forest preserve for some swimming or off leash running.

the treats and feeding in his crate is a great idea though!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

my microfiber couch can take a beating from the dogs, plus its coco coloured so it doesnt ever seem too dirty or stain. On the downside, when my female lays on it, she lays on her elbows and the friction causes calluses. I feel asleep on this forum on my couch the other day, and i woke up with a callus just like her!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Make his crate time fun. Kongs with peanut butter and durable chew bones that are *not* edible (big ones though, just to make sure he wont choke) I put Sin's doggy tooth brush bone in there, clean his teeth while he's waiting for me to come home 









Put treats in this chew bone so he has to work to get them out.









I got a large chicken flavored non edible Nylabone


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Laren, I do all of that for him too. Nylabones, Kongs (last like 30 seconds with him)

I'm sure this happens with all GSD's but, I"ve bought "indestructable" balls/toys etc. and they are destroyed the 1st night haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wanted to buy that top one in the picture but I didn't know feedback on it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The Everlasting Treat Balls are winners here.









As are the Busy Buddy Products.









This kind of thing is fun too...and then you don't give the dog a meal...just his kibble in the ball.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Laren and Jklatsky, thats for the suggestions. I have not seen a couple of those before. I'll have to try a couple out


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want that Bussy Buddy Large Bristle Bone! That looks like a hoot! I'll probably end up chewing on it :wild:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I'll probably end up chewing on it :wild:


lol, i won't tell anyone


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> lol, i won't tell anyone


You've already said too much
aranoid:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> You've already said too much
> aranoid:


haha, that smilie face is perfect


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you get a couple of those toys, I am sure your boy will have a blast in his crate.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i hope they'll help at least. poor guy. maybe i could just win the lotto and hang out with the dogs all day (daydreaming)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> i hope they'll help at least. poor guy. maybe i could just win the lotto and hang out with the dogs all day (daydreaming)


I wish that happened to me!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Just so you all know, Cody will be stuck in his crate all day. He gets the break when the dog walker comes, but no more free reign over the house. You can all sleep soundly tonight haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Just so you all know, Cody will be stuck in his crate all day. He gets the break when the dog walker comes, but no more free reign over the house. You can all sleep soundly tonight haha


Oh, thank goodness! I was worried sick last night, barely got a wink of sleep just thinking about Cody having another unsupervised free roam of the house day!  

I'll sleep like a baby tonight :happyboogie:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i know, i know...we can all rest at ease.

he did DESTROY a picture frame yesterday. wood everywhere. that was kind of the final straw. and of course me following everyones advice.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> well to answer eveyone's question.
> 
> I just feel too bad crating him.


Why do you feel bad about keeping your puppy safe? He depends on you for that.

Try not to look at the crate from the human perspective. From a canine perspective, it's a nice, cozy, _safe_ bed.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

chicagojosh said:


> i know, i know...we can all rest at ease.
> 
> he did DESTROY a picture frame yesterday. wood everywhere. that was kind of the final straw. and of course me following everyones advice.


Give him another year and you'll hardly ever use the crate anymore.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi paulag1955,

thanks for your thoughts. this thread has gotten long, but somewhere in the mist of it i mentioned that unlike many of your dogs, Cody doesn't really enjoy his crate. he never goes in it voluntarily, and if im leaving the house and need to crate him, i pretty much have to lure, drag, coax him in lol. his favorite thing is when i say "go in your crate" to roll over on his back. i then end up petting him for a second and then try to get him up and into the crate. 

he just likes to be free. (just like me lol) so I tried it. it isn't working, so yes, for his safety he will be crated now. but i know he's not happy about it like some of your other dogs may be....my poor lil cody haha


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi black puppy,

thanks for the encouragement. i know i was really trying to push it with him giving him so much freedom, but i had to try. 

but as everyone pointed out it's for his safety. and again, i did puppy proof before i left, but it's not like i can move the couch out every day haha.

sorry Cody. 9 hours in the crate today


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My new puppy avoids his crate when he sees me leaving. Fortunately, he's very food motivated. I throw in a small handful of kibble.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> hi paulag1955,
> 
> Cody doesn't really enjoy his crate. he never goes in it voluntarily, and if im leaving the house and need to crate him, i pretty much have to lure, drag, coax him in lol. his favorite thing is when i say "go in your crate" to roll over on his back. i then end up petting him for a second and then try to get him up and into the crate.
> 
> he just likes to be free. (just like me lol) so I tried it. it isn't working, so yes, for his safety he will be crated now. but i know he's not happy about it like some of your other dogs may be....my poor lil cody haha


Maybe he's picking up from you that you feel bad for asking him to go in the crate?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Maybe he's picking up from you that you feel bad for asking him to go in the crate?


could be...

i don't know that ill ever feel happy about it though lol. wish i took take the little dude everywhere with me


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Just curious how you are preparing (lol) the kong for him that he would finish it in 30 seconds.... 

It is all in the recipe! 

What does he love? 

Think flavors, layers, and frozen. 

Start with a mixture of plain yogurt and peanut butter (2:1). 
Put a little in towards the bottom. 
Sprinkle a few treats (like cut up cheese, hot dog, cheerios, goldfish).
Put a few more spoons of yogurt/PB mixture. 
Sprinkle in some kibble and some fruit (bananas, strawberries, blueberries).
Put a final layer of yogurt/PB mixture and fill to the top. 
Seal the hole with a treat about the size of the hole. 

Now place the whole thing in the freezer and freeze it over night. 


When you leave the next morning, I will bet you it will take him a decent amount of time to finish that kong. lol

About the attitude towards the crate. I have one that will go into his crate throughout the day, and sleeps in it during the night (with the door open. He is now mature enough (2 yrs old) that we can trust him out in the livingroom uncrated while we are gone. But before that he was crated. 

When I fed raw, he was fed in his crate and when I had a bowl of raw food in my hands, he would prance and dance (yes... 85 lb dogs can) and escort me to the bedroom, where his crate was. Eventually he would just run there and meet me, and I think it was because I was always upbeat about it. 

I think if you started feeding him in his crate, every morning and night, and he got a great crate toy every day.... the crate will become something he looks forward to while you are gone.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> Just curious how you are preparing (lol) the kong for him that he would finish it in 30 seconds....
> 
> It is all in the recipe!
> 
> ...


DANG GSD Sunshine!!! that is one h e l l of a Kong. I was just filling them up with the store bought "Kong Stuffing" It's like easy cheese. My finger would be hurting I pumped so much of that stuff in the Kong.

Never froze it though...I can see how that will definitely affect how long it entertains him. thanks for the idea. ill whip up one them tonight for tomorrow.

We have always fed both or our dogs together in the living room. I could definitely put Cody's in his crate for him and see if that helps. I also mentioned we never used the crate as punishment. so its not like he hates it. he just gets bored in it. you should see him clawing at the door the second i come home to let him out.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Take it from someone who lost a couch, phone book, table leg, baby pool, pup tent and carpet when their first GSD was a pup....use the crate  Once we really introduced her to it (after losing all the previous items) she ended up sleeping in that crate until her head hung out the open door (even after she had free reign). She would not let us throw that old crate out! She was in there when we were home after she claimed it as her home.

Our new little guy will have a crate that is made a fun place to go from day 1 this time!

Use the crate when you are home too. Dont just make it the place they go when you leave so they do not just associate it with your absence. It is not a place to mark your absence. It is a place where they should feel safe.

We are taking off the first two weeks when we bring our new little guy home and he will be going in and out of crate throughout the day even when we are home to show him it is his place to get away.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

good advise vegas resident. we've lost a couch, picture with frame, a few shoes, shirts, a curtain and curtain rod, some magazines etc etc. so yeah, it's time for that to stop.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

If the dog is chewing anything of yours in the house, he should be crated. Sobacca has been left out in our house since he was 3-4 months old, and he never chewed anything or tore any of my stuff up; he figured that when I leave it's nap time and when I get home it's time to play...so that's what he's always done. I'm hoping my GSD puppy will pick up on that early so that she too can be left out of the crate when we leave; but if not she'll be crated until she learns better.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

I too thought my GSD would never enjoy his crate after reading all the "my dog loves his crate" comments but after 2 months of crating her every day for around 7 hours a day while working, I finally had her enter her crate and lay down prior to me going to bed without any treats or coaxing. I also used the frozen peanut butter kongs and as soon as she sees them she runs to her crate and waits. I only give her the kongs when it is crate time to make them extra special. Never thought this would have been possible 2 months ago.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for the encouragement BadLieutenant. thanks to GSDSunshine I will now have a Kong recipe that will taste better and last longer


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Are you taking the advice of your sig? Get up early, walk the pup, get him tired. I believe, not always, but more times than not a lot of chewing is just an outlet for energy. I would walk and crate but if you don't want to crate him draining some of that energy will help.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi lenny,

i walk him for 30 min to 45 min in the morning. then the dog walker give him another 25 minute walk around 1130-noon. when i get hom he get an hour walk. and then we play fetch etc.. he's getting a ton of exercise. i should probably do the hour in the morning and then do the 30-45 min walk after work.

he is caged now though


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> hi lenny,
> 
> i walk him for 30 min to 45 min in the morning. then the dog walker give him another 25 minute walk around 1130-noon. when i get hom he get an hour walk. and then we play fetch etc.. he's getting a ton of exercise. i should probably do the hour in the morning and then do the 30-45 min walk after work.
> 
> he is caged now though


mine had tons of exercise too. She just was a "nosey" dog. She would investigate everything with her nose and mouth and if possible tug on it to see what would happen. This went on for two years (we lost a couch in the process) and then one day it stopped as quickly as it started and she never even shredded a stuffed squeaky toy after that.

We used a crate and we also used isolating her to one room of the house that did not have any dangers when she was alone and not crated.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i hope cody suddenly stops too Vegas resident  i am happy for you haha


----------



## angelsmark (Oct 30, 2012)

Leather furniture can be a classy addition to your living room or den. Many consumers are turning towards leather furniture because of its attractive styling and durability...

funique


----------

